
Show HN: Single Python API Client for Google Sheets and MS Excel APIs - richardARPANET
https://github.com/odwyersoftware/sheet2api-python/
======
yasserd99
Interesting, I hated the existing Google Sheets libraries for Python. I'll try
this out.

------
zicon35
Does this support events on the sheets I upload?

~~~
richardARPANET
Of course.

